# Electric Smoker in the rain?



## TSR6 (Oct 5, 2018)

I have myself a Smoke Hollow Smoketonix and was planning on doing a practice this weekend run for a party we're having down the road for a pork shoulder.  Already did one, turned out amazing, but want to try and perfect it and also with the party we're having - I plan on smoking the meat the day before and crock-potting the meat to warm it for the party.

Certainly looking for any tips to keep the meat moist overnight (party is on a Sunday for lunch - plan on smoking all day Saturday, and shredding the meat Saturday night)

...but my plans for another practice run this weekend doesnt look great - rain all weekend.  What do you do to smoke in the rain?  Should I look into a cheap/small EZ Up?   What do you do?  The directions clearly said to keep it away from rain, so I'm assuming these things aren't waterproofed or designed to stay outdoors which is a little disappointing.


----------



## JoshSt (Oct 5, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> I have myself a Smoke Hollow Smoketonix and was planning on doing a practice this weekend run for a party we're having down the road for a pork shoulder.  Already did one, turned out amazing, but want to try and perfect it and also with the party we're having - I plan on smoking the meat the day before and crock-potting the meat to warm it for the party.
> 
> Certainly looking for any tips to keep the meat moist overnight (party is on a Sunday for lunch - plan on smoking all day Saturday, and shredding the meat Saturday night)
> 
> ...but my plans for another practice run this weekend doesnt look great - rain all weekend.  What do you do to smoke in the rain?  Should I look into a cheap/small EZ Up?   What do you do?  The directions clearly said to keep it away from rain, so I'm assuming these things aren't waterproofed or designed to stay outdoors which is a little disappointing.



I've used my electric smoker while it has rained and have had no issues but it didn't rain the whole time just in spurts. I've considered a small tent for it because i would rather not test my luck too much.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

If it is a real storm then I avoid smoking.  If it is a light shower or spinkling that may roll through while I am in progress of smoking something I have some safeguards in place.

I use a shed and if it looks like it is going to rain then I lower the lid and keep it "latched" so it doesn't blow open or closed.  So far It has had one encounter with light sprinkling and worked but I don't want to really chance it so if it's really raining I avoid messing with my MES.

I found this as an Amazon Warehouse deal where it was a damaged box deal.  The box was toast but the shed in side was about 90% unaffected except some cosmetic scratches that did not matter... its a shed not a work of art :)







My brother has a large covered back patio so he just centers it there and it is good to go.
Best of luck with your options!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Oct 5, 2018)

Check Amazon - search Tent Shelter. Several listed under $100. Maybe more than you want to spend, but it would also work for shade when cooking and eating under hot sun.


----------



## TSR6 (Oct 5, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Check Amazon - search Tent Shelter. Several listed under $100. Maybe more than you want to spend, but it would also work for shade when cooking and eating under hot sun.



It looks like a small ez-up style tent from Walmart (Ozark Trail brand) is <$40 so i may check into those.  I have a larger more expensive one that I don't want to ruin.  

I also don't want a wood smoke / resin coating on the inside of the garage, so moving it in there while cooking is out lol

Anyone else think it's a little silly they aren't designed for use in the rain?


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 5, 2018)

Got a shelter at walmart on sale for $59.99 and it is adjustable so i can lower it so the wind does not blow the rain on my smoker.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2018)

I have had to smoke quite a few times the day before. Although several people expressed horror on my plan i can tell you i ALWAYS do this now and people rave about my pork. I make sure i have a very clean water pan and fill it with about 50/50 water and chicken broth. Ive used just water too. At the end of the smoke i take that smokey liquid mixture thats now full of spices and meat juice and refrigerate it. The next day i skim the fat and then mix it through my pork in the roaster pans. I usually do this with around 20 - 30 finished lbs. It is amazing. Turned a few friends onto it who have been smoking for years and they said theyd never do it again without using the liquid. Trust me and try it. For the record i use only applewood chips in my MES40 for this.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 5, 2018)

I'll chime in here about the rain since I believe reheating is covered...

You are very unlikely to run into problems; these are meant to be all weather units. I've flat out used my masterbuilt in what amounted to severe weather warnings. My concern was a power surge frying the MES and well..you know, every thing else in the house turned on. 

I take a big plastic bowl and invert it over the control panel, that is all, and I doubt it does much, but it's the little things you tell your self. In all actuality when not in use, it still ends up wet, humidity is in the smoker and the like. Just consider how long any smoker would last if the control panel was suspectible to the wet. Not long! <Most covers aren't truly water proof. So after rain, you still have standing water under the control unit!>


----------



## TSR6 (Oct 5, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'll chime in here about the rain since I believe reheating is covered...
> 
> You are very unlikely to run into problems; these are meant to be all weather units. I've flat out used my masterbuilt in what amounted to severe weather warnings. My concern was a power surge frying the MES and well..you know, every thing else in the house turned on.
> 
> I take a big plastic bowl and invert it over the control panel, that is all, and I doubt it does much, but it's the little things you tell your self. In all actuality when not in use, it still ends up wet, humidity is in the smoker and the like. Just consider how long any smoker would last if the control panel was suspectible to the wet. Not long! <Most covers aren't truly water proof. So after rain, you still have standing water under the control unit!>



People cover these and leave them outdoors 24/7?

I wheel mine into the garage after it cools down.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 5, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> People cover these and leave them outdoors 24/7?
> 
> I wheel mine into the garage after it cools down.


I do!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

As for reheating in a crock pot after pulling, you'll be fine.  For insurance against drying out the meat, add a little liquid - water,beer, apple juice - keep in mind with crock pots, while not air tight, they do retain some moisture from the food.

I've never used my SmokeTronix in the rain...I just prefer not to chance it and try to plan around the weather.  Since you don't have that option, a pop up cover will work.  One thing to consider though, will you be using an extension cord?  Will you also be plugging into a GFCI outlet?  From my experience, when the ground is damp, my SmokeTronix and GFCI outlets don't play well together.

You may end up having to smoking the butts in the garage with a fan set up to either blow or pull the smoke from the garage.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Hi there and welcome!
> 
> If it is a real storm then I avoid smoking.  If it is a light shower or spinkling that may roll through while I am in progress of smoking something I have some safeguards in place.
> 
> ...




I like those Suncast sheds.  I have the glidetop model that is used to store off season stuff as well as my smoker.  Also have the BMS4700 for trash and recycle cans.  I have been considering buying another one just for the smoker and placing it closer to were I usually set up the smoker.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> People cover these and leave them outdoors 24/7?
> 
> I wheel mine into the garage after it cools down.



I store mine with a cover inside a shed after it cools down.  I figure why not give my investment a little extra protection.


----------



## Doug ZehrVogt (Oct 5, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> People cover these and leave them outdoors 24/7?
> 
> I wheel mine into the garage after it cools down.



My MES 30 lives on my back patio with a cover right beside my gas grill.


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow you folks spent a lot of money to solve this problem.

I'm a hillbilly 

3" duct 90 degree elbow in the exhaust port, a clamp,  short run of 3 inch dryer hose, a single coat hanger style hook, and a couple of zip ties.

Install the hook into a door frame of the garage by whatevee method you choose and zip two ties together towards the end of the dryer hose leaving room to adjust the end according to the wind.

Hang this from the hook and voila, you have an inside smoker, safe from the rain.

If youre paranoid about the moisture (it was never a prob for me when I did it that way) you can buy rain caps as well!


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Oct 5, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Wow you folks spent a lot of money to solve this problem.
> 
> I'm a hillbilly
> 
> ...


My solution to cover the entire smoker involves bricks and a plywood board and then I get worried about severe weather and a brick flying off into some thing and a board beaming my dog in the head..

Thus, I just put a bowl on the control unit ;)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

fivetricks said:


> Wow you folks spent a lot of money to solve this problem.
> 
> I'm a hillbilly
> 
> ...



The issue is the SmokeTronix exhaust port is just an opening on the back with a slider.  No real easy way to attach anything.   Not saying that it can't be done, just not sure it would be quick and easy.


----------



## TSR6 (Oct 5, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> The issue is the SmokeTronix exhaust port is just an opening on the back with a slider.  No real easy way to attach anything.   Not saying that it can't be done, just not sure it would be quick and easy.



heh... could use something like this and rivet it to the smoker... lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> heh... could use something like this and rivet it to the smoker... lol




I reckon that could work... bend a flange and then use sheet metal screws instead of rivets.  I'd pop off the back cover just to make sure no wiring gets hit by the screws.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 5, 2018)

You can use a tarp if you have something to tie it off too. You can get an easy up but if its going to be windy then make sure to anchor it down. Then you can tarp the sides of the easy up to get more closure.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I like those Suncast sheds.  I have the glidetop model that is used to store off season stuff as well as my smoker.  Also have the BMS4700 for trash and recycle cans.  I have been considering buying another one just for the smoker and placing it closer to were I usually set up the smoker.



Yeah I found one at a major discount and went for it.  So far so good and I can keep all my smoker related crap in the shed with it in a rubbermaide tub :)

Again it isn't a perfect solution but my goal was to protect when rain creeps in overnight or unexpectedly.  If I know we have rain or severe weather coming through I avoid smoking all together, this isn't a 24/7 all weather solution, just something I can lean on when the rare occasion occurs :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Yeah I found one at a major discount and went for it.  So far so good and I can keep all my smoker related crap in the shed with it in a rubbermaide tub :)
> 
> Again it isn't a perfect solution but my goal was to protect when rain creeps in overnight or unexpectedly.  If I know we have rain or severe weather coming through I avoid smoking all together, this isn't a 24/7 all weather solution, just something I can lean on when the rare occasion occurs :)




You got lucky considering what they normally sell for.  

I had the idea of storing the smoker on our covered and semi enclosed patio.  However, my wife wouldn't agree to give up the real estate.  Luckily, we already had the glidetop shed.  So, that is where I ended up storing the smoker to keep it safe from the elements.  I have observed that both styles of sheds are very weather tight.  I rest easy knowing that the smoker is well protected.


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2018)

If it’s not raining very hard I’ve put mine just inside the garage door with a fan in place to blow the smoke outside


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> You got lucky considering what they normally sell for.
> 
> I had the idea of storing the smoker on our covered and semi enclosed patio.  However, my wife wouldn't agree to give up the real estate.  Luckily, we already had the glidetop shed.  So, that is where I ended up storing the smoker to keep it safe from the elements.  I have observed that both styles of sheds are very weather tight.  I rest easy knowing that the smoker is well protected.



Yeah I sure did get lucky.  I looked at glide tops but I took the one that had the best price and fit my measurements.  So far so good! :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Yeah I sure did get lucky.  I looked at glide tops but I took the one that had the best price and fit my measurements.  So far so good! :)



I lucked out in that the glide top could accomodate my smoker.  If I do end up getting another shed, I would get the MBS4700 just for the extra space and the piston actuated roof.  

Another plus about both styles of sheds is that they sit below the fence line thereby meeting HOA requirements.


----------



## tallbm (Oct 5, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I lucked out in that the glide top could accomodate my smoker.  If I do end up getting another shed, I would get the MBS4700 just for the extra space and the piston actuated roof.
> 
> Another plus about both styles of sheds is that they sit below the fence line thereby meeting HOA requirements.


Yeah that helps for sure!  Mine's in the back yard way below the fence line so I'm covered.  I have zero clearance for a trashcan shed unless my hedges get 6 inches taller lol


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 5, 2018)

tallbm said:


> Yeah that helps for sure!  Mine's in the back yard way below the fence line so I'm covered.  I have zero clearance for a trashcan shed unless my hedges get 6 inches taller lol




LOL.  I hear you. You need to water and fertilize the hell out your hedge then.  

I planted 2 foot tall heavenly bamboo plants this past spring and have babied them all summer so now they are 4 feet tall.  The HOA updated the CC&Rs last month in which they banned growing anything that resembles a privacy hedge in side yards between houses.  I expect this time next year to start receiving nasty grams.  They are going to have a fight on their hands.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 6, 2018)

I would *never *operate my MES in the rain. I worked on the electronics on my friend's broken MES (which he left out in the rain) and it clearly was not engineered to withstand rain.

Your smoker is completely different and so may be built correctly to be operated outdoors. You'll need to research to find out if this is the case.

As far as a cover, I just built a dirt-cheap, very simple cover for my two generators. I simply used 3/4" PVC covered by a cheap $7 Home Depot tarp and secured with bungee cords. Total cost was under $30. I have a small piece of plywood and some bricks to put on the top which will keep it from blowing away in a wind.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 6, 2018)

My MES 30 has been sitting on my back deck (its roofed but wide open) since the day I bought it about 4 years ago.  24/7 365 days a year with no covering but the roof.
Gary


----------



## TSR6 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well, I used the EZ Up.  It did rain, but everything worked out good! :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 7, 2018)

TSR6 said:


> Well, I used the EZ Up.  It did rain, but everything worked out good! :)




Looks like everything went according to plan and you turned out another beauty.
Excellent.


----------



## TSR6 (Oct 7, 2018)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Looks like everything went according to plan and you turned out another beauty.
> Excellent.


It turned out good! :)

I added a splash of apple cider and light BBQ sauce to the crockpot today when we re-heated it for dinner (it got done late last night) - and that worked well.  Kept it's moisture, flavor was great.  It was the perfect test run for when i'll need to do two shoulders coming up soon.


----------



## tomd8 (Oct 12, 2018)

Johnmeyer - Great idea!  It's a better alternative to what I do for a rainy day which is place a few blocks of wood on top of the smoker (higher than my stack) and a piece of plywood laid on them and a Home Depot tarp draped over that.  The plywood is wider than the smoker so there is an air gap around it with ample space for the analog control.  I've not had any problem smoking this way is some pretty heavy rain.   I like the plastic tube frame idea with the wood top.  Easier than building a wooden box for it which is the direction I was thinking.


----------



## johnmeyer (Oct 12, 2018)

Thanks! The other advantage of doing it with PVC is that it knocks down and stores in a small box that I created by cutting up a few Amazon cardboard boxes. It takes about four minutes to set up which, since I hope I only have to use it once every few years, is no big deal.


----------

